# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Qenka fshirë fare"Berisha,... fatkeqësi për shqiptarët" e Ulmar Kvik-ut(suedi )

## projekti21_dk

"Berisha, ka qenë, është dhe do të jetë fatkeqësi për shqiptarët", Ulmar Kvik(suedez) - Forumi Shqip

www.forumishqiptar.com

"Berisha, ka qenë, është dhe do të jetë fatkeqësi për shqiptarët", Ulmar Kvik(suedez) Problematika shqiptare

O. "Problematika shqiptare" pakeni bërë  shumë keq që e keni fshirë fare temën.
Nuk i ndihmohet Shqipërisë duke fshehur krimin.
Këtë krim, vetëm të marrët, o të hipnotizuarit nuk e shohin!! 

Të fshish këtë temë e tema të ngjashme si kjo, ku sheshohet krimi, do të thotë të jesh pjesëtar i këtij krimi!!

----------


## projekti21_dk

1. vizitueshmëria:

Anëtarët aktivë në temë: 28 (1 anëtarë dhe 27 vizitorë) 
... e po temë me peshë

----------


## projekti21_dk

nga facebooku i autorit:

----------


## projekti21_dk

Miku shqetësohet kur sheh keq mikun. Edhe Ulmar Kvik mundohet t'u dalë në ndihmë shqiptarëve. Ai e ka gjetur kush është e keqja dhe fatkeqësia e shqiptarëve, ndaj në facebook-un e tij e shpreh këtë.

Unë e kam bërë si postim me vete këtë shqetësim të mikut tonë



ndërkaq shkrimin e plotë e keni këtu

----------


## Reschen

Ti neqoftese deshiroje ti jepje seriozitet temes qe vete ti hape, duhej qe te postoje ne fillim te temes cka shkruan Ullmar Qvick dhe me fotografi te tij mundesisht meqenese kerkon te konfirmosh te tjere.

Ti o plak e hape temen me ngjyrimet qe ti ja bashkangjite fjaleve te albanologut Qvick dhe stafi i forumit te jep kerbac jo vetem qe po perdor pa firme dhe pa foto ato cfare shkruan zotnia i mesiperm ne faqen tende te projektit 21 por edhe lakon pa lidhje nje opinion. Pastaj ti e di se ketu ne forum flitet vec per partine demokratike dhe sukseset e PD-se per tu afirmuar

Me kupto behet fjale per nje anetar te respektuar te forumit shqiptar, nje nder te paktet qe shkruan me emer dhe mbiemer dhe me biografine e tij. Neqoftese albanologu Ullmar Qick e sheh si te parendesishme postimin e nje opinioni te tille ne forumin shqiptar meqe edhe pesha e fjales ka njohur renie te theksuar ne forum, te pakten aty ku ai shkruan te behet e mundur vendosja e fjaleve te tij pa ngjyrime ose sic thashe me lart

----------


## drague

"toka jone nuk i duron çibanet e huaj"
po te bejme nje paralelizem:enveri& saliu.

ps.femirija jone ishte nje sketerre fale baces tat enver

----------


## user010

Kjo është mos respekt ndaj vizitorëve!! Përgjigjet të cilat ishin të rregullta dhe nuk kishin ofendime duej të ishin mbajtur.. sepse ne nuk kemi oreks të humbin kohën kotë!

Nga ana tjetër tema për eurovizionin kishte disa postime shumë të rënda raciste kundër një pjesës të vizitorëve dhe një pjesës të popullit por ato nuk u fikën!

Kjo krijon një opinion shumë negativ për forumin.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Lojmë e rrethit të Kukësit

----------


## projekti21_dk

Mat - Burrel: Po na shembet shtëpia

----------


## halla mine

> Ti o plak e hape temen me ngjyrimet qe ti ja bashkangjite fjaleve te albanologut Qvick dhe stafi i forumit te jep kerbac jo vetem qe po perdor pa firme dhe pa foto ato cfare shkruan zotnia i mesiperm ne faqen tende te projektit 21 por edhe lakon pa lidhje nje opinion


Kerbaçi duhet te ipet qe ne fiilim nese egzistojne keto arsyetime qe i jep ti, e jo pas 5-6 faqeve ose mbi 100 komenteve. Vet Albo pat komentuar.. qe dmth se tema ka qene e njohur dhe e vezhguar nga stafi qe ne fillim.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Kerbaçi duhet te ipet qe ne fiilim nese egzistojne keto arsyetime qe i jep ti, e jo pas 5-6 faqeve ose mbi 100 komenteve. Vet Albo pat komentuar.. qe dmth se tema ka qene e njohur dhe e vezhguar nga stafi qe ne fillim.


I kanë pasur krejt shënimet oj halla mine, por Albos me kompani u ka djegur që miku shqiptar e kishte gjetur diagnozën, se fatkeqësia e shqiptarëve ¨ka qenë, është dhe do të jetë Saliiiia!

Për këta tipa nuk është e rëndësishme nëse digjet Shqipëria, nëse njerëzit jetojnë më keq se bagëtia, nëse hanë bukë e kripë, nëse rrezikohen të mbesin në rrënojat e shtëpive.... e ku numërohen të gjitha të këqijat!!! 
Për ta është e rëndësishme të jetojë Saliiiiia!

----------


## halla mine

N'fakt suedezi i nderuar ishte dorelire ne komplimentet drejtuar qeveritare.. por edhe per opoziten(PS) nuk ishte me pak zemergjere.
S'paku te jepnin ndonje spjegim se ne ketu nuk jem hajvanat.. a vegjetal, per te pasur nje trajtim te tille.

----------


## -BATO-

Kur në një temë bëhen shumë shkrime dhe merr një numër të lartë vizitash, mund të mbyllet, por jo të fshihet.

Fshirja është jashtë rregullores, po kur temat godasin idhujt e tyre, nuk pyetet për rregulla. Tema kishte një titull që u vriste sytë. Po të kishte ndonjë titull tjetër, ndoshta nuk do të fshihej.

Nuk jam kundër fshirjes, sepse secili ka të drejtë të ketë idhujt e tij dhe të bëjë ç'të dojë në forumin e tij, por ama gjërat sqarohen që në fillim. Në rregullore administratori mund të shkruajë: unë shkrimet kundër idhujve të mi nuk i lejoj. Nëse thuhet kështu, kjo është e ndershme.

Të thuash që ka liri, dhe pastaj kur shkrimet të djegin, të bësh hile, nuk është e ndershme.

.

----------


## Brari

e mo mir ini o

----------


## projekti21_dk

> e mo mir ini o
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Bflu...ture=endscreen


Ndiqeni këtë video që për ne ( ju) e solli miku ynë, Brari.

Ja dhe një nga ana ime:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...xk-NOgpds#t=0s

----------


## halla mine

> Ja dhe një nga ana ime:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...xk-NOgpds#t=0s


Rrofsh o bac qe me drejtove te ky dokumentar.. qenka flori.
Q'na ka hanger dreqi me te tanat sot.. aauuuhh.. me t'plas zemra

----------


## goldian

a na pat dhe mu e brarin aty duke dhene lule shokut enver 
iken ato kohe tani jemi demokrat 
tani japim e marrim tendera lol

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Mat - Burrel: Po na shembet shtëpia
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIVnBdYneUg


Berisha: Tërmetet në Itali, 50 mijë euro për të prekurit

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kryeministri i Shqipërisë, Sali Berisha njoftoi të mërkurën ndarjen e 50 mijë eurove për personat e prekur nga tërmetet në Itali, si dhe 1 milionë lekë për familjet e viktimave të tragjedisë së Himarës.
 Në mbledhjen e qeverisë, kryeministri njoftoi edhe ndarjen e 300 mijë lekëve për vajzat e plagosura në aksidentin tragjik të 21 majit, raportojnë mediat në Tiranë.

 Ndërkohë gjatë fjalimit të tij, Berisha u shpreh se praktikat digjitale bëjnë të mundur një pjesëmarrje më të gjerë, duke njoftuar përurimin e projektit për aktet digjitale që do të shtrihen në të gjithë administratën.

 Ky projekt do të bëjë që administrata shqiptare të jetë më transparente. Ëndrra e Shqipërisë digjitale po bëhet përditë e më shumë realitet, ka thënë ndër të tjera Berisha. /Telegrafi/

----------


## drague

sado i poshter te behet maloku enverit nuk ja kalon.

jane  bere bajate keto tema or shoq.apo po i ben rekllame radios?

----------


## projekti21_dk

> sado i poshter te behet maloku enverit nuk ja kalon.
> 
> jane  bere bajate keto tema or shoq.apo po i ben rekllame radios?


Maloku pati cka të djegë nga vepra e Enverit (djersa e gjaku i  popullit) dhe piromani s'la gjë pa djegur e shkatërruar dhem bi të gjitha qenien shqiptare.

Maloku doli kaq i poshtër, sa për shkak të tij edhe më antienveristët po bëhen enveristë duke thënë:" Më mirë ishim kur keq ishim"!

----------

